# AUX Connection on RCD 210



## Audrius95 (Aug 5, 2014)

I bought this cable. Cable link.

And i cant understand how i activate it. I have been following this tutorial but cant make it work. Tutorial Link.

Any help is welcome


----------



## Audrius95 (Aug 5, 2014)

Any ideas ?


----------



## Audrius95 (Aug 5, 2014)

No one ?


----------



## Audrius95 (Aug 5, 2014)

Ok now i am on a good roll, if you want to see the work log you can see it over here My VW Polo 2012 | Work Log


----------



## jokinhaas (Dec 7, 2020)

hello how do i setup aux function. I already connected the cable but doesnt show aux in radio. So how do i enable software vcds? anyone can help me??


----------



## jokinhaas (Dec 7, 2020)

i have polo rcd 210


----------

